# Name not Acquired



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

How come on some channels when I go to the DISH signal point screen it will say 'Name not Acquired' even though I have a signal of 70+ and the TP that I am on is a current channel. The 'Name not Acquired' will say there indefinitely and will never say 'EchoStar ##'. Any ideas?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Are you talking about a channel that you can actually watch? Or one that is not available to you?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I see the same thing on a quick check of a channel from each of 110, 119, 119 spot, and 129.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Are you talking about a channel that you can actually watch? Or one that is not available to you?


On channels that I can watch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Name Not Acquired!" on transponders is not tied to subscription to the channels on said transponders. The receiver should display the name of the satellite (for example "EchoStar 61.5 West" if aimed at 61.5) as long as that transponder can be locked.

Changing transponder seems to help if the name does not appear. The name does take a second or two to appear after the new transponder is locked (at least on my 622).


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

James Long said:


> "Name Not Acquired!" on transponders is not tied to subscription to the channels on said transponders. The receiver should display the name of the satellite (for example "EchoStar 61.5 West" if aimed at 61.5) as long as that transponder can be locked.
> 
> Changing transponder seems to help if the name does not appear. The name does take a second or two to appear after the new transponder is locked (at least on my 622).


For me the TP on some channels lock but never display the SAT name. The funny thing is that I always have a high signal and never have had signal loss on those channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kcolg30 said:


> For me the TP on some channels lock but never display the SAT name. The funny thing is that I always have a high signal and never have had signal loss on those channels


Try changing the transponder. I noticed the same bug on my receiver but the name appears if I change transponders (even when I change back).


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

James Long said:


> Try changing the transponder. I noticed the same bug on my receiver but the name appears if I change transponders (even when I change back).


Thanks.. I just did what you mentioned and it worked. I guess it is probably a recent bug in one of the FW upgrades.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> "Name Not Acquired!" on transponders is not tied to subscription to the channels on said transponders. The receiver should display the name of the satellite (for example "EchoStar 61.5 West" if aimed at 61.5) as long as that transponder can be locked.


The reason I asked... is because I have seen this a few times in the past when I had tuned to a channel that was not available in my area even though it showed in the guide.

Like sometimes when they have a spotbeamed local from another DMA showing in the EPG erroneously... I couldn't tune to the channel, but if I was quick and went to the Point Dish screen, I would get a "Name not acquired".


----------

